# Mom's TV Stand



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My brother and I bought mom a new TV. Her old one was outdated by at least a decade!

It fits the entertainment center easily enough, but sits too low. Someone raised it up by putting some books underneath it. Encyclopedias from way back!

So, I decided to build her a stand/riser or whatever you want to call it. The TV will sit 8 inches above the shelf it is on. That should work out perfect.

Sorry for the krummy indoor pic. The flash wasn't turned on. Durn photographer! :surprise:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Simple, but effective - nice job, son!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Simple, but effective - nice job, son!


Yup


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great idea, Mike, looks good too.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks good and the candy bowl can still fit under the new shelf.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> simple, but effective - nice job, son!


+1


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I used those encyclopedias in junior high...early 60's! :surprise::grin:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I think I used those encyclopedias in junior high...early 60's! :surprise::grin:


Encyclopedia Britannica??? I remember in the mid 60's when the salesman used to come around selling them door to door. Yup, my parents bought a set 'cause my older sister and I were in high school.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Encyclopedia Britannica??? I remember in the mid 60's when the salesman used to come around selling them door to door. Yup, my parents bought a set 'cause my older sister and I were in high school.


We had the full set to Vince . I think of them as the Google of the 60's



Mike I kinda laughed to myself , as when I first opened the thread I scrolled down and on the second last pic I said , sweet looking coffee table ! lol


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Those small shelf things are handy. My dad built me one years ago. I always seem to find a place for it after it frees up. I think I have been using it for around 20 years and 2 houses.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Mike, I like the way you cut out the bottom to make "legs".


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Clean lines, fine job= great result.
congrats. Sid


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe I need to replace the TV box that is under my wife's TV. It is from the TV she had before I bought her a bigger one so I could use the old one for presentations. The one you mad would allow storage under the TV where the box is just a big block of air in a box.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

coxhaus said:


> Those small shelf things are handy. My dad built me one years ago. I always seem to find a place for it after it frees up. I think I have been using it for around 20 years and 2 houses.


They can come in handy for raising computer monitors to a comfortable height also


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> They can come in handy for raising computer monitors to a comfortable height also


:grin::grin: My monitor is sitting on one I made back in the late 90's.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Mike.

Your mom will be happy now.

BTW, how did you get that color?

Best regards!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hello, Mike.
> 
> Your mom will be happy now.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
It is Rustoleum KONA stain on pine.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@MEBCWD: Mike you have to store that air somewhere. Has it ever gotten to full and ran over?


----------

